
Dataset for rejected license plate applications - slowhand09
https://flowingdata.com/2020/01/28/dataset-for-rejected-license-plate-applications/
======
code_Whisperer
This arrived at literally the exact moment I was looking for lists/services
for profanity/vulgarity (to disallow as game app nicknames). Thanks!

------
slowhand09
Some interesting stuff i there. A lot reject I would let slide. Some approved
I would never...

